# Ranger



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

After my last Polaris four wheeler purchase 18 years ago, I figured it was time for a new one. The guys at Outpost Powersports in Silsbee took care of me. They had a great price and their customer service was second to none. I highly recommend them to anyone in the market for a new Ranger.


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i bought mine from them as well great bunch of people, have a friend that works for "cowboy" and he told me he couldnt touch the price i bought for.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Very nice. If you don't mind, what was the final out the door price? That one have power steering ?


----------



## Thepartsguy50 (Jun 2, 2009)

i bought a midsize 500efi, with windshield i paid 10300. with ttl, after seeing the 4seaters i wish i woulda bought that instead


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Thanks. Curious what Longhorn paid also


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

The ranger does have power steering. It sure makes a difference. They took good care of me on the price and they are much better to work with than my local area dealers. Give them a call and I know they will treat you fairly.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

I have a buddy that runs a dealership, Im curious to see your drive out price. I know what price he gave me and referrals I have sent


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Hotrod who is your buddy that has a dealer and whats his name. Im starting to look into getting a ranger again.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

His name is Shane Dowden, General Manager at Rock Powersports in Shreveport La. He usually makes it worth the while to drive that far from here if you let me know. He hooks my friends up

Whats good about him is he Muds and Mud races quads and SXS's also. So he's hip on whats hot and new. Very knowledgeable. He can have it financed with a 8 in lift, chopped cage, big mud tires, rims, speakers, etc. Or just stock


----------



## letsgofishbro (Feb 8, 2012)

Thanks. It may not be in the next week or so but here shortly me and my wife are going to buy one. Preferably with lift and rims and tires and stuff already on it. I will let you know. Appreciate your help.


----------



## boatlift (Jun 23, 2009)

Very Nice...Like the wheels.

You're gonna love it.

Boating - Hunting - Ranching, We've Got You Covered

Carey Johnson
Boat Lift Distributors
Big Country Outdoors
Cattle Call Ear Tags
TF)800-657-9998
P)713-461-9443
F)713-461-9633
www.boatliftdistributors.com
www.bigcountryoutdoors.net
www.cattlecalltags.com
[email protected]


----------



## Lusso22 (May 20, 2013)

Nice Ranger, exactly what I want...


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Sharp looking rig


----------

